# Am I crazy...need sensible advice



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is a beautiful day. The sun was shining brightly, it was warm and wonderful. I should feel happy....right? I had a great day yesterday and I was really happy. But today, oh sigh...I am so depressed. I think it just hit me that I lost something by cutting MiMi's hair. While I am happy with the results, I still feel a terrible, painful loss.

What I am wanting to do is to buy a beautiful necklace for my baby girl. I found some nice looking things for under $30, but they are crystals sewn on nylon webbing. Then I found the most beautiful necklace for my girl...in her size it will cost $120. The sensible man say no. We are not having an easy time right now.
Would it be stupid and selfish of me to indulge my dreams with a pretty necklace for my little girl? I mean really...I spent almost that much to fill up on gas...and I am so conservative I can go for two months on a tank.

would it be irresponsible to buy this for my angel?

5-Row Swarovski Crystal Necklace in Many Colors- Collars, Leads & Harnesses - Swarovski Crystals Collars Posh Puppy Boutique


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How about a pretty, cheaper collar and a nice donation to GME research LOL Is that shameless enough? 

I stopped buying pricey collars when Roo started busting them apart. I stick with UpCountry and then his swimming collar is a sturdy Lupine one.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> How about a pretty, cheaper collar and a nice donation to GME research LOL Is that shameless enough?
> 
> I stopped buying pricey collars when Roo started busting them apart. I stick with UpCountry and then his swimming collar is a sturdy Lupine one.



Did I ever tell you how much I respect your advice? Or how much I trust it? I will take it under consideration...although research costs millions of dollars and ...okay, you are right, if everybody donated it would amount to something. I will seriously consider, but I may still go the totally selfish route. Thank you. JMM...I don't know your call name:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just watched Oprah's visit to India (on OWN) ... and, I watched with how the poorest and most humble people live in India ... and, yet, they are so grateful for what they have. 

And, then you see how the billionaire's live to the extreme. I always wonder how people can live like that with billions (yes, billions)of other people living around them and making their homes in slums.

I always count my blessings. But, even moreso after seeing Oprah's show on OWN tonight. Once again, I feel grounded ... and, that is my biggest blessing for the night. 

Your MiMi looks beautiful, Sylvia. I wish you could see that. Her hair will grow back if it bothers you that much because you cut her hair. I wish you could see that MiMi is happy. It isn't her that wants to look a certain way ... it is you. You should ask yourself why you feel this way. 

I am saying all of this to you with love, Sylvia. You are loved.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I am the wrong person to be answering this since my motto is nothing is too good for Ben (even when i shouldnt be spending extra money). Having said that, I am sure MiMi won't care is you spend $30 or $300.
Sylvia don't beat yourself up over this. First MiMi could never have a bad hair day. She is beautiful with or without her full coat. Second, if you want her in full coat think of how much fun you are going to have growing her back out. I know when you spend the amount of time it takes to keep one in full coat the change can take a while to get use to. I think it's like cutting you baby boys hair for the first time...like somehow that is the end of them being a baby.
Buy her a pretty dress and new bow while her hair is shorter and take lots of pictures for her aunties to admire.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry today isn't such a good day afterall. Remember Mimi's hair will grow back so try not to feel too badly if you regret cutting it. When I cut Jodi's hair I sometimes thought, who is this little guy ? and I missed his old look. And even if you don't get the necklace, Mimi is still so pretty. I'm sure she'd love snuggling up with you even more.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I say do what you feel you want to.....sometimes indulging is not a bad thing. If you want to buy her something special go ahead. You will make up for it somewhere else along the way. Don't beat yourself up because you want to buy a little extra something thay maybe you normally wouldn't. Do what you feel you want to in your heart. It's okay once in a while. If you do please post some pics!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't be sad about MiMi's hair -- as others have said -- it will grow back quickly.

But, if you want a beautiful collar for her, then go for it. It's your money after all and you can do what you want with it. But you might want to look around on ebay for some bargains.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I just watched Oprah's visit to India (on OWN) ... and, I watched with how the poorest and most humble people live in India ... and, yet, they are so grateful for what they have.
> 
> And, then you see how the billionaire's live to the extreme. I always wonder how people can live like that with billions (yes, billions)of other people living around them and making their homes in slums.
> 
> ...


Oh, Marie, I know exactly why I feel this way. For me I always got by on my looks...no I was nowhere close to show quality, but I got by on my looks. Then they were gone. I gave up the battle, but I am aware that I am hanging on with my little girl. She is beautiful...and I love beauty...perhaps too much. I am quite aware that I am clinging to beauty through MiMi. So. the truth is that she is ....oh how sad is this...my claim to hanging on to beauty.

It just hurts so bad to loose the only thing that people loved me for. I know it isn't right to try to relive it through my baby girl...I :crying:Oh, God I hate being old....Forgive me....I just hate it. I want to be pretty again. If I ever find a way to cope, I will have something to share, but I am not cooping well at this time. Please continue to tolerate me and be my friends. I will surely regain my foothold soon...right now I am weak and heavy hearted.

I just can't stop crying. OMG I know that other people have a harder time than I do...I know that and I am not feeling sorry for myself...just tired

I feel safe telling my friends here of my weakness....safe and open to suggestions...but let me think about the hundreds of people who read.
Eh, I don't care.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Want some of Soda's hair? Make a wig? Laugh! It's good for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> Want some of Soda's hair? Make a wig? Laugh! It's good for you!


I saved all the hair...imagine a Maltese scarf? Yum


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I saved my first show dog's hair for years! It still smelled fresh of his conditioner when I finally let it go after he had died.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylie, 
I don't think I've ever seen you in photo, but I have read your posts and I know that you are a beautiful woman inside and out. It seems that you have stressed yourself out worrying about the matting and regret over the haircut, and now you have yourself all worked up. It is a good thing that you are sharing here with friends. One thing I have learned in life is that when you are feeling needy, you may feel better if you can help someone else. Why don't you think about how you might spread joy in the lives of others? It doesn't have to be costly or news-worthy - you could volunteer to read to some needy students at your local elementary school. Perhaps you could involve Mimi in some sort of therapy work too. Just a thought - often times the more we give to others, the more we get in return. I hope this makes sense to you! There is so much more to you than your beauty! Love and Giovanni sends you kisses! :heart:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I know that you definitely have much more going on than beauty alone! And the same for Mimi too! Most of us haven't met you yet in person or even seen your photo.... Yet, we can easily attest to how funny and caring you are. Your straightforwardness and humor is appreciated and helps SM that much more fun. Everyone has ups and downs, big and small, but don't let this get you down too much. Mimi will be the same wonderful pup- with and without the hair!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay guys, I am going to get my head on straight and stop wallowing in what was...right now. I think you will all agree with me that life isn't all that easy...perhaps we think too much and make it harder than it needs to be. But there is nothing better than being able to fall down in a heap of tears...even if it is not a worthy cause...and having loving people to pick you up. Thank you my dear dear friends for listening to my fears and helping me find the way back up to happiness. I love you guys so much. Who would have thought that people from all walks of life could come together in such a comforting and loving way? This is an amazing example of how we can connect in the human connection over the internet. I am in awe. But, I am comforted and so happy with what we have achieved in human connection...and the fact that we are all one. ..one together. Amazing, but true. I am happy again...what's a little hair in the great scheme of things?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sylvia I'm so Sorry your sad. If you want the necklace for your beautiful princess then get it. Besides maybe you don't eat for a week? That should cover it right? I'm just kidding of course but I think she will look beautiful in it but if you decide not to get it she will look as beautiful as always. Her hair will grow back but I understand the loss. You worked hard to maintain it and were very proud of it. I have long hair and work hard to keep it healthy and pretty (to me anyway) and I would be sad if suddenly without notice I had to cut it all off. Of course it will grow but it takes time and it still is sad when something is gone that has been such an important thing like Mimi's hair. Hope you will feel better Sylvia!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Okay guys, I am going to get my head on straight and stop wallowing in what was...right now. I think you will all agree with me that life isn't all that easy...perhaps we think too much and make it harder than it needs to be. But there is nothing better than being able to fall down in a heap of tears...even if it is not a worthy cause...and having loving people to pick you up. Thank you my dear dear friends for listening to my fears and helping me find the way back up to happiness. I love you guys so much. Who would have thought that people from all walks of life could come together in such a comforting and loving way? This is an amazing example of how we can connect in the human connection over the internet. I am in awe. But, I am comforted and so happy with what we have achieved in human connection...and the fact that we are all one. ..one together. Amazing, but true. I am happy again...what's a little hair in the great scheme of things?


Oh gosh, Sylvia. I think we're the virtual "Snap Out of It" (Moonstruck) wake up call here on SM. :eek2_gelb2: I think you're feeling a little groomer's remorse and it's manifesting in being depressed but MiMi is so beautiful either way and it can/will grow back. I try to keep things in perspective when I have a down day or a down period -- there are so many people on this earth, and friends of mine particularly these days, who are going through some really horrible times, that I think my stars that I have what I have and think, "Who am I to complain?" Getting the collar is up to you but I'd rather see the rescues get it to do their magic. Look at AMA with five pups about to be born. Bet they can sure use the price as a donation. Our dogs don't need us to give them anything but our love, food and warmth. The rest is icing on cakes that are perfect already. :wub: Wishing you a much better day tomorrow, dear friend.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Okay guys, I am going to get my head on straight and stop wallowing in what was...right now. I think you will all agree with me that life isn't all that easy...perhaps we think too much and make it harder than it needs to be. But there is nothing better than being able to fall down in a heap of tears...even if it is not a worthy cause...and having loving people to pick you up. Thank you my dear dear friends for listening to my fears and helping me find the way back up to happiness. I love you guys so much. Who would have thought that people from all walks of life could come together in such a comforting and loving way? This is an amazing example of how we can connect in the human connection over the internet. I am in awe. But, I am comforted and so happy with what we have achieved in human connection...and the fact that we are all one. ..one together. Amazing, but true. I am happy again...what's a little hair in the great scheme of things?


I was going to suggest a wig ... but, Jackie ... aka ... JMM ... beat me to, it!:HistericalSmiley: 

Sylvia, your response to my post almost made me cry. You might not understand, but, I can relate to your feelings about beauty. I shared my issues with weight problems ... and, how it is upsetting me. It's a struggle. To me, it's more of a pain than my MS and Fibromyalgia. I lose and gain. Gain and lose. Counting points and calories are consuming my life. Grrrrr.

I think you are a funny, witty, insightful, honest with your responses person ... and, beautiful. We love you! And, follow your heart. Life is too short. So, there!

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh, Sylvia. I think we're the virtual "Snap Out of It" (Moonstruck) wake up call here on SM. :eek2_gelb2: I think you're feeling a little groomer's remorse and it's manifesting in being depressed but MiMi is so beautiful either way and it can/will grow back. I try to keep things in perspective when I have a down day or a down period -- there are so many people on this earth, and friends of mine particularly these days, who are going through some really horrible times, that I think my stars that I have what I have and think, "Who am I to complain?" Getting the collar is up to you but I'd rather see the rescues get it to do their magic. Look at AMA with five pups about to be born. Bet they can sure use the price as a donation. Our dogs don't need us to give them anything but our love, food and warmth. The rest is icing on cakes that are perfect already. :wub: Wishing you a much better day tomorrow, dear friend.


Once again ... eloquently expressed.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with what everyone said Sylvia.

MiMi IS pretty with short hair or long :wub: 

Isn't it amazing how very fast their hair grow? you can always get back to that 

I wish you tones of happy and bright days to come :hugging:



Snowbody said:


> Our dogs don't need us to give them anything but our love, food and warmth..


I couldn't agree more. Just looking at them and asking them questions (which I am sure they have no clue about the exact words said), can turn them into the happiest creatures :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dearest one, you are so *unique & special-*--you don't need *anything* to verify your person. You so underestimate yourself---for whatever reasons. Your baby doesn't need anything because she has your love. Maybe* you* need something, but a necklace won't buy it. We are all needy--maybe in different ways---and that is part of being human and living in a fallen world. Save your money or give it to rescue. Make a necklace w/love and hang in on your little beauty. God loves you, and we do too. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I felt some regret cutting my fluffers too and I'd really feel it when I'd see a beautiful Malt in full coat... I cried while clipping them....

But now my fluffers are really enjoying themselves, no more comb outs ,no more 2 hour bathies and grooming for each after a bath. Not as many bathies either.
I'm already working on ideas to make them the cutest collars because their long fur doesn't cover up their collars. Plus I have collars on them all the time now since I don't have the matting issues...
I miss the fur,it was soo beautiful flowing in the breeze as they ran....

Mine we in full coat for 8 years, Bitsy and Rylee came clipped and looked terrible,it was a real hack job. I grew them out to lovely long coats over the next three years... Kinda felt the same way when I cut my own hair short..it was past my bum!

I missed it and still feel those twinges or regret when I see someone in long hair,but I don't miss all the work....

Buy Mimi some cute collars and let her run amuk in the yard playing,you'll feel better knowing you lightened her load (of fur).

But they're so much more playful now without all that fur and that fills me with joy. Plus I don't accidentally lay on or sit on their fur on the couch sometimes now that they're short...

Give it some time and maybe you'll see how much happier she is with out all that fur. It's normal to feel this way...

I also saved their fur...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Dearest one, you are so *unique & special-*--you don't need *anything* to verify your person. You so underestimate yourself---for whatever reasons. Your baby doesn't need anything because she has your love. Maybe* you* need something, but a necklace won't buy it. We are all needy--maybe in different ways---and that is part of being human and living in a fallen world. Save your money or give it to rescue. Make a necklace w/love and hang in on your little beauty. God loves you, and we do too. :wub:


Oh, you too, Sandi ... so beautifully expressed for our Sylvia.

I love the idea of Sylvia making a necklace for MiMi. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

JoAnn fabrics had pet collars for $5 and letters with bling that you slide on for $1 each. You could do a Mimi collar for about $10 or so.
It's inexpensive and it's personalized and her fur is now short enough,you could see her name on it!
That's what I plan to do for mine.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't been here much and I didn't know you cut Mimi's hair... I assume there are photo's here somewhere. I know she likely looks quite 'different' but bet she looks beautiful just the same! I'm going to go 'search' for photo of Mimi's new 'style'. 

I recall back with my Missy.... I had decided to cut her long coat...easier on her and me! My initial reaction when I saw her was that she didn't even look like "MY-Missy"... and regtretted the decision.....at first! However once I got used to it.... we never went back ! LOL 

I found these pretty "bling-collars"... thought you might want to take a look at. 
Dainty Velvet Crystal Dog Collars 3/8" (Ships in 5-10 Days) - NYC Collection Crystal Dog Collars - GlamourDog.com


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylvia, I am sorry your feeling low. You told me little while back that those people have our number and they are cashing in on it. Maybe wait to order the necklace when you feel better, at least then you won't have buyers remorse. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Seriously, Sylvia. Mimi is a knockout with her new haircut! I bet that she feels better and she is....... SO iN STYLE!!!!!! Buy the necklace if YOU want I'm sure Mimi really doesn't care one way or the other. Right now I have a haircut that I HATE,but... It's only hair it will grow back! I don't hink I'll leave the house for a month!LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I wike wong harwa too Aunt Sylvie. My long tail makes me wun fasta.:wub: ...dat means i wuv you


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think you're crazy at all because if you are crazy, that would make me crazy!:wacko1: I confess that I have visited "The Posh Puppy Boutique" many times and gazed longingly at those collars...:HistericalSmiley::blink: I'm afraid I'm no help..I say go for it! MiMi would look stunning.:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> Want some of Soda's hair? Make a wig? Laugh! It's good for you!


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Dearest one, you are so *unique & special-*--you don't need *anything* to verify your person. You so underestimate yourself---for whatever reasons. Your baby doesn't need anything because she has your love. Maybe* you* need something, but a necklace won't buy it. We are all needy--maybe in different ways---and that is part of being human and living in a fallen world. Save your money or give it to rescue. Make a necklace w/love and hang in on your little beauty. God loves you, and we do too. :wub:


Well said dear Sandi:wub::goodpost:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylvia, I absolutely love MiMi's hair cut. You must be finding it so much easier to handle, and MiMi isn't about her hair. She is about being one of the most loving breeds on the planet. If you go to a craft store like Joanns Crafts you can find many trims that look exactly like the collars you are looking at. They come in all colors and are elastic. That means you could just sew the ends together and stretch it to put over her neck. You could have a different color for every day of the week for about $10.00. They would also be very light weight for her to wear. Also, if you are going to Nationals this year there is a vendor there that will probably have very similar collars for a fraction of the cost of the one you are looking at.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lynda said:


> Sylvia, I absolutely love MiMi's hair cut. You must be finding it so much easier to handle, and MiMi isn't about her hair. She is about being one of the most loving breeds on the planet. If you go to a craft store like Joanns Crafts you can find many trims that look exactly like the collars you are looking at. They come in all colors and are elastic. That means you could just sew the ends together and stretch it to put over her neck. You could have a different color for every day of the week for about $10.00. They would also be very light weight for her to wear. Also, if you are going to Nationals this year there is a vendor there that will probably have very similar collars for a fraction of the cost of the one you are looking at.


I forgot about that. I did that for a couple collars,I just sewed the rhinestone strips on a webbed nylon collar.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, first let me say thay Mimi looks adorable in her new cut. I love that look. As for the pricey collar. I am one who has on occasion splurged on the doggies. But like any extravagant purchase, you must ask yourself, can I afford it? Do I need it vs. want it. A good thing to do is wait a week and see how you feel. If it was an impulse, it will pass, and you will probably decide to pass on it. If it still on your mind in a week, and you can swing it, I say go for it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought about how I could make it myself. I have a lot of Swarkovsky crystals that I use for bow making, but I wouldn't have the end piece or clasps. The reason I like this one so much better than any others is because it doesn't have a buckle, just a chain and clasp and it is on leather. I'm going to just let this go for a while, after all, I may decide to let her hair grow and then she couldn't wear it. Last night I got out the royal blue velvet and rhinestone collar that Lily used to wear and put it on MiMi. You know, that should be just fine. Maybe I'll take a picture later.

You guys are so nice with all your sweet comments and help. I'm feeling better today. And it is true, MiMi is still beautiful...and she *feels* so soft. Ray seems to be quite taken with her haircut....he never did so before, but now he is:hump::hump: her all the time. Oh, my.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylvia, I cut all of mine real short with a 4F blade and I love the cut. I also cut off the girls top knots. Now everybody kind of looks the same, at least they have the same haircuts. Not that I can't put top knots and bows in the girls hair I am getting obsessed with collars. Not to put a leash on, just for color. Today I am going to be working on green collars for them. I have never done this before but to buy them is quite pricey and times four makes it even worse.

A few weeks ago I bought them each a collar on the internet. With shipping it cost me close to $100.00. I love them in orange in the summer so after the green I will probably be making orange. I like blingy but I also like bright colors so that is what I am working on right now, the brighter the better. And of course there is nothing *prettier* on a Malt than red or *classier* than black. Gee, I better get off the puter and onto my sewing machine. I will post pictures when I am done. That is if they come out good.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sylvia, I don't hate you because you're beautiful inside and out. LOL{remember the commercial}. So is Mimi, and your other beauties.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

KAG said:


> Sylvia, I don't hate you because you're beautiful inside and out. LOL{remember the commercial}. So is Mimi, and your other beauties.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


Kerry, whenever I see KAG, I know I will be smiling.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Those collars woudl be hard for me to resist as well. I have a weakness for pretty things too. I firmly believe that if you work hard, once in a while, anyway, you have to indulge in things that make your heart sing. But, it is also very rewarding to create things. If you have some good ideas and some artistic talent, I bet you can make something just as nice for you baby and it would mean more since it was made with your loving hands. Anyway, MiMi is so lovely that her beauty stands on its own! The collar would be lovely but it wont make her one ounce prettier than she already is!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I :wub: that necklace, however if things are tight I would wait till they are less tight. You do what you think is best :thumbsup:


----------

